# Ok...I want to see everyones Boers! :)



## neener92 (Oct 26, 2011)

I have this odd obsession with googling Boer goat....I just love looking at all the different pictures of them. So, Lets see some Boers on here!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## neener92 (Oct 26, 2011)

You have beautiful goats! Is that the paint you were talking about in my other post? And that last pic of momma givin' her baby a kiss is adorable! She looks like a good momma!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 26, 2011)

Miss Daisy loved that baby boy of hers.  She would kiss on  him all the time and make sure he didn't stray too far. Weaning time was very upsetting for her. Technically, Daisy has a fault, She has a folded ear, it is the one on the left in the picture(her right ear). Even though Daisy is full-blood and papered, we have been selling her kids as commercial because of the fault. 


We only have the one paint, so it must have been this doe. 
Miss Indie(paint doe) was purchased from a Whether maker farm out of Indiana, hence the name India, She easily throws paint kids, even when bred to a traditional buck. She was shown the first summer we had her in a meat goat show for 4H and placed first in her class. 

Indi is very funny when she goes into labor, she bangs her head around in the barn for 3 or 4 hours screaming out every few minutes. She has done it every time she has kidded, She has kidded 4 or 5 times.   

Indie's  daughter, pepper, is the traditional colored doe looking after the kids, two of the kids are Peppers.


----------



## autumnprairie (Oct 26, 2011)

john jr born 6-15-2011







Bambi the acrobat born 7-17-2011








Brownie born spring 2009


----------



## neener92 (Oct 26, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5143_resampled_2011-10-18_18-13-39_573.jpg
> 
> john jr born 6-15-2011
> 
> ...


Very pretty goats, I love your bucks ears!


----------



## autumnprairie (Oct 26, 2011)

neener92 said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you 
he  has a tiny bit of nubian in his blood on his Mom's side


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 27, 2011)

Freezerburn


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Oct 27, 2011)

A few of my boers


----------



## RPC (Oct 29, 2011)

Alright I will feed into your obsession. I am not going to lie I do the same thing.
this is Hope




Valentine




Cashmere




Paintball




Sky




Jasmine




Joy 




Faith (you can tell its an old picture because Joy was still a baby in it.)


----------

